

BillforBill - How many $ have you wasted optimizing webdesigns for IE? - dasrecht
http://billforbill.com/

======
smackfu
This stuff is getting a little tiresome.

Sometimes you have to support old junk and no one likes doing that. As long as
you get paid, that's part of the job.

~~~
dasrecht
Yeah thats pretty true but supporting "technologies" wich are truly backdated
is a pain.

I personally give IE6 a special CSS that those users see the webpage in a
pretty but not graphical enhanced design. so thats a plus for me and if the
client agrees this we are fine.

